# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  1с рарус общепит 8.2

## славааа

начало работы,помогите разобраться
:eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:

----------


## ППВТИ

В чем возникли проблемы?

----------


## gdn1974

Помогите! Нужна конфигурация 1С-Рарус общепит

----------


## ППВТИ

Так это проблема найти эту конфу вылеченную от ключа

----------

gdn1974 (09.09.2013)

----------


## gdn1974

привет! а есть какая-то?

----------


## ППВТИ

Только на ключе работающая

----------


## alex192ivan

Скиньте линк на конфу. Попробую отвязать от ключа, но гарантировать работу с торговым оборудованием несмогу. iv_alex1971@rambler.ru

----------


## gdn1974

Дай ссылку или скинь на gdn1974@mail.ru хочу посмотреть как они организовывали

----------


## Vladimir_IT

А мне нужны обновления, если кто может помочь помогите, а я возможно помогу отвязанную найти.

----------


## gdn1974

так дай конфигурацию посмотреть

----------

